# SLOT Version von gcc entfernen-> banale Hilfe [ok]

## SvenFischer

Hallo,

normalerweise kann ich einfach so eine Version deinstallieren, das will aber nicht und ich habe schon viel ausprobiert. Was sit denn nun der elegante Weg eine SLOT Version zu entfernen?

```

emerge /usr/portage/sys-devel/gcc/gcc-4.1.2.ebuild -c
```

Meine Portage Version ist 2.1.6.7

----------

## 69719

Ich vermute du sucht so etwas?

```

emerge -C =sys-devel/gcc-4.1.2

```

----------

## SvenFischer

funktioniert, danke!

----------

## Polynomial-C

 *SvenFischer wrote:*   

> Was sit denn nun der elegante Weg eine SLOT Version zu entfernen?

 

```
emerge -Ca gcc:4.1
```

----------

## tost

emerge --depclean -av 

Dann müsste dir auch der alte gcc zum entfernen angezeigt werden

----------

## hitachi

```
emerge -Pav gcc
```

----------

